# medical device = ιατροτεχνολογικό προϊόν



## Elena (Jun 29, 2008)

Λόγοι:
α. το λέει η ΕΕ και η ελληνική νομοθεσία (ναι, στην ΕΕ υπάρχουν και κάποια που αποφάσισαν να παίξουν με συσκευές (για παράδειγμα) και διατάξεις, σωστά (κι αυτά) σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις (διαφορετικές, συνήθως -το ένα από το άλλο), αλλά σίγουρα όχι σε όλες. Οδηγία "περί ιατρικών συσκευών" ή "περί ιατρικών βοηθημάτων", δηλ. η περίφημη MDD 93/42/EEC (ΕOΚ) *δεν υπάρχει*.

β. Απλή λογική. Ένα στεντ δεν είναι συσκευή.(Ένας απινιδωτής είναι, αλλά και τα δύο είναι ιατροτεχνολογικά προϊόντα...)

*συσκευή* η [sis<k>eví] O29 : σύνολο συναρμολογημένων εξαρτημάτων ή μηχανισμών που είναι τοποθετημένα σε ένα κατάλληλο περίβλημα και που λειτουργούν συντονισμένα: ~ τηλεόρασης / τηλεφώνου. Oικιακές ηλεκτρικές συσκευές, κουζίνα, ψυγείο, πλυντήριο κτλ. [λόγ. < ελνστ. συσκευή `σκηνική κατασκευή΄ σημδ. γαλλ. appareil] 

Αν υπάρχουν διαφωνίες, ευχαρίστως να τις συζητήσουμε.

:)


----------



## danae (Jun 30, 2008)

Ακριβώς!

Οδηγία 93/42/ΕΟΚ του Συμβουλίου της 14ης Ιουνίου 1993 περί των ιατροτεχνολογικών προϊόντων 
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:31993L0042:EL:HTML

Council Directive 93/42/EEC of 14 June 1993 concerning medical devices
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:31993L0042:EN:HTML

Να υποθέσω ότι κάνεις επιμέλεια, Έλενα; Το βρίσκω κι εγώ άσχετα μεταφρασμένο σε μνήμες...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2008)

Καταρχάς μια επισήμανση: Ο πρώτος σου σύνδεσμος θα έπρεπε να είναι EE και η ελληνική νομοθεσία (363 ευρήματα) έναντι των 4310 ευρημάτων που δίνει ο δικός σου σύνδεσμος. Διότι εάν αφαιρέσουμε τα εισαγωγικά και στο δεύτερο σύνδεσμο για λόγους αμοιβαιότητας, τότε τα μόλις 22 ευρήματα (με τις συσκευές) εκτοξεύονται σε 16000.

Επί της ουσίας τώρα, δεν συμφωνώ πλήρως με την αντιστοίχιση της λέξης _προϊόν_ στο _device_. Ή θα έπρεπε να αλλάξει ο αγγλικός όρος (αφού είναι γνωστό τοις πάσι ότι _device_ είναι ή _*διάταξη*_ ή _*συσκευή*_ — αν εκείνος που σκαρφίστηκε τον όρο έκρινε ότι το σωστό ήταν _device_, γιατί εμείς να πρωτοτυπήσουμε· αλλιώς θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να το αποκαλέσει _medical technology product_ ή κάτι τέτοιο) ή να ευθυγραμμιστούμε με την επικρατούσα αγγλική ορολογία και να τελειώνουμε. Ούτως ή άλλως η Οδηγία 93/42 ξεκινά με τον κατάλληλο ορισμό, οπότε δεν υπάρχουν περιθώρια αμφιβολιών.



Για τους σκοπούς της παρούσας οδηγίας, [FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]νοούνται ως[/FONT]
:|For the purposes of this Directive, the following definitions shall apply:|

[FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]α[/FONT]) «[FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]*ιατροτεχνολογικό προϊόν*[/FONT]»: [FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]κάθε όργανο[/FONT], [FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]*συσκευή*[/FONT], *[FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]εξοπλι[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]σμός[/FONT]*, [FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]λογισμικό[/FONT], [FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]υλικό ή άλλο είδος χρησιμοποιούμενο μόνο ή σε συνδυασμό[/FONT], [FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του λογισμικού που προο[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]ρίζεται από τον κατασκευαστή του να χρησιμοποιείται ειδικά για διάγνωση ή[/FONT]/[FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]και θεραπεία και είναι αναγκαίο για την ορθή εφαρ[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]μογή του ιατροτεχνολογικού προϊόντος[/FONT], [FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]το οποίο προορίζεται από τον κατασκευαστή να χρησιμοποιείται στον άνθρωπο για σκο[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]πούς κλπ.[/FONT]|(a) [FONT=TimesNewRoman+20]‘*medical device*[FONT=TimesNewRoman+20]’ [/FONT]means any instrument, *apparatus*, *appliance*, software, material or other article, whether used alone or in combination, including the software intended by its manufacturer to be used specifically for diagnostic and/or therapeutic purposes and necessary for its proper application, intended by the manufacturer to be used for human beings for the purpose of etc.|[/FONT]
«[FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]*ιατροτεχνολογικό* *βοήθημα* που χρησιμοποιείται στη διάγνωση [/FONT]in vitro»: [FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]κάθε *ιατροτεχνολογικό βοήθημα* που αποτελεί αντιδραστή[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]ριο[/FONT], [FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]αντιδρόν *προϊόν*[/FONT], [FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]υλικό βαθμονόμησης[/FONT], [FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]υλικό ελέγχου[/FONT], [FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]διαγνω[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]στικό σύνολο [/FONT](kit), [FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]όργανο[/FONT], [FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]*συσκευή*[/FONT], [FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]εξοπλισμό ή σύστημα[/FONT], [FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]χρη[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]σιμοποιείται μόνο ή σε συνδυασμό[/FONT], [FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]και προορίζεται από τον κατα[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]σκευαστή να χρησιμοποιείται [/FONT]in vitro [FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]κλπ[/FONT]|[FONT=TimesNewRoman+20]‘[/FONT]_in vitro _diagnostic *medical device*[FONT=TimesNewRoman+20]’ [/FONT]means any *medical device* which is a reagent, reagent *product*, calibrator, control material, kit, instrument, *apparatus*, equipment or system, whether used alone or in combination, intended by the manufacturer to be used _in vitro|_
[FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]Τα *προϊόντα* για γενική εργαστηριακή χρήση δεν αποτελούν ιατρο[FONT=TimesNewRoman+03]τεχνολογικά διαγνωστικά *βοηθήματα* in vitro|*Products* for general laboratory use are not [/FONT]in vitro diagnostic medical *devices*|[/FONT] 
Βλέπουμε ότι στη μετάφραση της Οδηγίας είναι που εισάγεται και η απόδοση *βοήθημα* για το _device_ — ενώ ως *συσκευή* αποδίδεται το _apparatus_, ενίοτε το _appliance_ καλείται *εξοπλισμός*, και τέλος υπάρχει και το κανονικό _product_ για το *προϊόν*.

"Ιατροτεχνολογικό προϊόν" είναι, για κάποιον που δεν έχει πρόχειρη την 93/42 και θα στραφεί στο λεξικό του, καθετί (αγαθό ή υπηρεσία) που παράγεται από την ιατρική τεχνολογία. Ο ορισμός μού φαίνεται περισσότερο γενικός από τον αγγλικό του αντίστοιχο. Ίσως βέβαια και να μην υπήρχε άλλη εναλλακτική λύση που να διασφαλίζει και την ακριβολογία — δεν ξέρω. Εμένα πάντως η *διάταξη* (η οποία και δεν χρησιμοποιείται καθόλου στο κείμενο της Οδηγίας) μου φαίνεται επαρκέστατη και διατηρεί και την (επιθυμητή σε ζητήματα ορολογίας και προδιαγραφών) αμφιμονοσήμαντη σχέση με το _device_.​


----------



## danae (Jun 30, 2008)

Εμένα, πάλι, μου φαίνεται επιτυχές το "ιατροτεχνολογικό προϊόν" κι επιπλέον, όταν λες ότι το Χ προϊόν συμμορφώνεται με την οδηγία Ζ, πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείς την επίσημη μετάφραση της και όχι να αυτοσχεδιάζεις.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2008)

Είπα ότι δεν συμφωνώ 100% με το πώς αποδόθηκε η 93/42 όταν μεταφράστηκε πριν από 15 χρόνια. Εννοείται όμως ότι, όπου μνημονεύεται, η χρήση του όρου "ιατροτεχνολογικό προϊόν" είναι πλέον εκ των ων ουκ άνευ. Άλλωστε, δεν είναι ούτε το πρώτο ούτε το τελευταίο πράγμα στη ζωή μου με το οποίο δεν συμφωνώ κι όμως είμαι αναγκασμένος να συμμορφώνομαι.


----------



## Elena (Jun 30, 2008)

danae said:


> Ακριβώς!
> 
> Να υποθέσω ότι κάνεις επιμέλεια, Έλενα; Το βρίσκω κι εγώ άσχετα μεταφρασμένο σε μνήμες...



:) Πράγματι. Οκτώ ώρες τη μέρα, κάθε μέρα. :)


@Σάκη(ςςς):

Ο πρώτος σύνδεσμός μου έχει εισαγωγικά, Σάκη, εκτός αν δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς λες:

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=el&rlz=1T4GGLJ_enGR210GR210&q="ιατροτεχνολογικών+προϊόντων"&meta=


Αν και για να είμαι ειλικρινής, δεν κοίταξα το νούμερο και δεν μ'ενδιέφερε ιδιαίτερα. Όσοι ασχολούνται με MD/IVD γνωρίζουν ότι στο συγκεκριμένο χώρο, αν βασιστείς στο διαδίκτυο και τα σχετικά ευρήματα, έχεις εγγυημένα τσακίσει το κείμενό σου. Από την άλλη, τα νούμερα έχουν την πλάκα τους.

Medical appliances: 359.000 hits



Στο ψητό....

Η τελευταία σχετική ΥΑ, εδώ:

http://www.dsanet.gr/Epikairothta/Nomothesia/ya112210_07.htm

Όσο για το παράλληλο κείμενο, το έχω στείλει τόσες φορές σε μεταφραστές, που πλέον αρχίζω και το βλέπω στον ύπνο μου -είπα, εξάλλου, ναι στη διάταξη, ναι στη συσκευή -αναλόγως της περίπτωσης. Αλλά δεν είναι δυνατόν να βλέπω χιλιάδες λέξεις να αναφέρονται σε «συσκευή έκλουσης φαρμάκου» (! -κι όχι έκλυσης -λες κι είναι χρωματογραφία -αλλά αυτά για άλλο νήμα...) και στην πραγματικότητα να έχω drug-eluting stent.

Θεωρείς αυτό εδώ:
http://www.endovasc.com/images/graphics/stent.jpg [Η εικόνα δεν υπάρχει πια εκεί]

συσκευή;  :) 


Zazula said:


> Επί της ουσίας τώρα, δεν συμφωνώ πλήρως με την αντιστοίχιση της λέξης _προϊόν_ στο _device_. Ή θα έπρεπε να αλλάξει ο αγγλικός όρος (αφού είναι γνωστό τοις πάσι ότι _device_ είναι ή _*διάταξη*_ ή _*συσκευή*_ — αν εκείνος που σκαρφίστηκε τον όρο έκρινε ότι το σωστό ήταν _device_, γιατί εμείς να πρωτοτυπήσουμε· αλλιώς θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να το αποκαλέσει _medical technology product_ ή κάτι τέτοιο) ή να ευθυγραμμιστούμε με την επικρατούσα αγγλική ορολογία και να τελειώνουμε. [/LEFT]



Δεν βλέπω τίποτα το πρωτότυπο. Ίσα-ίσα, το θεωρώ εξαιρετικά πετυχημένη απόδοση -ευρύτερος όρος το «ιατροτεχνολογικό προϊόν» -περισσότερα για αυτό στον τελευταίο σύνδεσμο.
Ο ορισμός του «device»:

*an instrumentality invented for a particular purpose; "the device is small enough to wear on your wrist"; "a device intended to conserve water"* 


Η πλησιέστερη απόδοση στο «instrumentality» είναι (τεχνικό/τεχνολογικό ή άλλο). Πώς θα έλεγες το «instrumentality»; «Μέσο»; Γιατί νομίζω ότι το «μέσο» οδηγεί (σφαίρα) σε περιφράσεις με ακόμα μεγαλύτερο αριθμό λέξεων, διευκρινίσεις... και κόντρα διευκρινίσεις.



Τέλος, δεν ήθελα να ασχοληθώ με τα IVD σε αυτό το νήμα (αν κι εσύ πολύ καλά έκανες κι έβαλες και το παράλληλο, να φαίνεται και το «appliance», αν και, ναι, αναφέρονται όλες οι κατηγορίες στην MDD. Δύο κατηγορίες (στο ίδιο σπορ) -ξεχωριστές, όμως.

Περισσότερα εδώ:


*Ο όρος 'ιατροτεχνολογικό προϊόν' καλύπτει ένα ευρύ φάσμα προϊόντων και περιλαμβάνει ιατροτεχνολογικά μηχανήματα υψηλού κόστους, εμφυτεύσιμα, αντιδραστήρια για διάγνωση in vitro, μέχρι και προϊόντα μίας χρήσης.* Τρεις κοινοτικές οδηγίες εντάσσονται στο πλαίσιο της εναρμονισμένης αυτής νομοθεσίας και αφορούν στα Ενεργά Εμφυτεύσιμα Ιατροτεχνολογικά Προϊόντα, στα Ιατροτεχνολογικά Προϊόντα και στα In Vitro Διαγνωστικά. Οι οδηγίες αυτές ρυθμίζουν την τοποθέτηση των ιατροτεχνολογικών προϊόντων στην αγορά των 15 χωρών κρατών μέλη ( και από το 2004 25), αλλά και στον ευρύτερο ευρωπαϊκό χώρο, που αποτελεί μια αγορά 370 εκατομμυρίων πολιτών.

Ο ορισμός του ιατροτεχνολογικού προϊόντος, κοινός και στις τρεις κοινοτικές οδηγίες, είναι το κύριο στοιχείο τους. Έτσι, σαν ιατροτεχνολογικό προϊόν ορίζεται:

<< Κάθε όργανο, συσκευή, εξοπλισμός, υλικό ή άλλο είδος χρησιμοποιούμενο μόνο ή σε συνδυασμό, συμπεριλαμβανόμενου και του λογισμικού που απαιτείται για την ορθή λειτουργία, το οποίο προορίζεται από τον κατασκευαστή να χρησιμοποιείται στον άνθρωπο για σκοπούς:

[...] MDD



ΠΡΟΤΥΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΥΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ

http://www.ygeiasprotypon.gr/index.html

(Btw: Mια και αναφέρθηκες στη δεκαπενταετία (+) του «ιατροτεχνολογικού προϊόντος», να πω ότι το «ιατρικό βοήθημα» είναι παλαιότατο (1965 και βάλε) και το «ιατρική συσκευή», επίσης. Όταν ακούω «χειριστής ιατρικών συσκευών» το μυαλό μου δεν πάει σε χειρουργική προσπέλαση...)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2008)

Έλενα, ο πρώτος σύνδεσμος δεν είχε εισαγωγικά (αρκεί να τον επιλέξεις για να το επιβεβαιώσεις), αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας — συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι τα διαδικτυακά ευρήματα δεν λένε σχεδόν τίποτε σε αυτήν τη θεματολογία.

Για το _device_ δεν σκέφτηκα τη _συσκευή_ (αυτή αποδίδει το _apparatus_ — κι έχουμε και το _appliance_ να μας περιμένει στη γωνία), αλλά τη _διάταξη_. Μπήκα στην κουβέντα γιατί τη βρήκα ενδιαφέρουσα και έχει κι ευρύτερη σημασία (για αποδόσεις σε άλλα τεχνολογικά πεδία πέραν της ιατρικής). Φυσικά και το σωστό είναι να ακολουθήσουμε την εδραιωμένη (και ιδίως σε εθνική κι ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία) απόδοση "ιατροτεχνολογικό προϊόν", απλώς στο περιθώριο ανταλλάσσουμε γνώμες για το πώς ενδεχομένως να το αποδίδαμε εάν δεν είχε προηγηθεί η Οδηγία 93/42. Τέλος, την υπερδεκαπενταετή πορεία του όρου δεν τη χρησιμοποίησα ως επιχείρημα για να δείξω ότι ο όρος είναι παρωχημένος —κάθε άλλο— αλλά και για να επισημάνω ότι θα έπρεπε, έπειτα από τα 15+ χρόνια που πέρασαν, ο χώρος να είχε ευθυγραμμιστεί πλέον πλήρως και να μην υπάρχουν φαινόμενα άστοχων αποδόσεων.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 30, 2008)

Τείνω να συμφωνήσω με τον Ζάζουλα. 

Η απόδοση βέβαια είναι καθιερωμένη πλέον, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα να το συζητάμε, αλλά η λέξη "προϊόν" παραπέμπει αφ' ενός μεν στο αποτέλεσμα μιας παραγωγικής διαδικασίας, αφ' ετέρου δε στην κατανάλωσή του (συμπαραδηλωτικά) και αυτός είναι και ο πρώτος ορισμός που θα βρεις στο λεξικό.

Το στεντ ίσως να μην είναι συσκευή ή διάταξη. Θα το λέγαμε ίσως όργανο; Εξάρτημα;


----------



## Elena (Jul 1, 2008)

Τα είπαμε και στα πουμού :), αλλά απαντώ κι εδώ:



Zazula said:


> Έλενα, ο πρώτος σύνδεσμος δεν είχε εισαγωγικά (αρκεί να τον επιλέξεις για να το επιβεβαιώσεις), αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας — συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι τα διαδικτυακά ευρήματα δεν λένε σχεδόν τίποτε σε αυτήν τη θεματολογία.



Όντως, εσύ αναφέρεσαι στο «πέρι+γενική» στο πρώτο μου μήνυμα, ενώ εγώ (ήταν κι αργά), κοίταγα «ιατροτεχνολογικών προϊόντων» και «ιατρικών συσκευών» με εισαγωγικά (μόνα τους).




Zazula said:


> Για το _device_ δεν σκέφτηκα τη _συσκευή_ (αυτή αποδίδει το _apparatus_ — κι έχουμε και το _appliance_ να μας περιμένει στη γωνία), αλλά τη _διάταξη_. Μπήκα στην κουβέντα γιατί τη βρήκα ενδιαφέρουσα και έχει κι ευρύτερη σημασία (για αποδόσεις σε άλλα τεχνολογικά πεδία πέραν της ιατρικής).



Η διάταξη είναι το αγαπημένο μου :) -μέσα σε κείμενο- όχι όταν έχω γενικότερα αναφορά στην οδηγία. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η αναφορά στο MD δεν γίνεται μόνο στο κείμενο που (συνήθως) βλέπει ο μεταφραστής -ή ακόμα κι ο τελικός χρήστης (άλλη ανεπαρκής στα ελληνικά απόδοση) αλλά και στα συμφωνητικά μεταξύ ξένων εταιρειών και νοσοκομείων, σε εγγυήσεις, ασφαλιστήρια κ.λπ. κ.λπ. Δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που τέτοια έγγραφα, αναφέρονται σε σύνολο προϊόντων (και καθετήρες και απινιδωτές, για παράδειγμα) που αποτελούνται και από διατάξεις, αλλά και από συσκευές. Κι εκεί μπαίνει το νομικό στοιχείο στη μέση.

Μεγάλο πρόβλημα αποτελεί επίσης και η ταξινόμηση τέτοιων προϊόντων από θεωρητική σκοπία -είναι εύκολο να νιώσει ένας τεχνικός τη διαφορά οργάνου (μετρήσεως, συνήθως) και εργαλείου (λαβίδες, βελονοκάτοχα και συναφή), πιο δύσκολο, όμως, να την περιγράψει. Για τους πιο «θεωρητικούς», όμως, είναι μάλλον διαφορετικά τα πράγματα (διαφορετική θεώρηση, ενδεχομένως). Δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που σε κείμενο για χειρουργικά εργαλεία βλέπω ένα «όργανο» να κάνει την εμφάνισή του και στην επόμενη παράγραφο να γίνεται... συσκευή!  :)


Zazula said:


> Τέλος, την υπερδεκαπενταετή πορεία του όρου δεν τη χρησιμοποίησα ως επιχείρημα για να δείξω ότι ο όρος είναι παρωχημένος —κάθε άλλο— αλλά και για να επισημάνω ότι θα έπρεπε, έπειτα από τα 15+ χρόνια που πέρασαν, ο χώρος να είχε ευθυγραμμιστεί πλέον πλήρως και να μην υπάρχουν φαινόμενα άστοχων αποδόσεων.



Δυστυχώς, βρίθει άστοχων αποδόσεων ο χώρος -και μόνο «ευθυγραμμισμένος» ;) δεν είναι. Απλώς είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα η εξέλιξη (τεχνολογική από τη μία, γλωσσική από την άλλη και παράλληλα της νομοθεσίας), γι αυτό και το ανέφερα.




Ambrose said:


> Τείνω να συμφωνήσω με τον Ζάζουλα.
> 
> Η απόδοση βέβαια είναι καθιερωμένη πλέον, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα να το συζητάμε, αλλά η λέξη "προϊόν" παραπέμπει αφ' ενός μεν στο αποτέλεσμα μιας παραγωγικής διαδικασίας, αφ' ετέρου δε στην κατανάλωσή του (συμπαραδηλωτικά) και αυτός είναι και ο πρώτος ορισμός που θα βρεις στο λεξικό.
> 
> Το στεντ ίσως να μην είναι συσκευή ή διάταξη. Θα το λέγαμε ίσως όργανο; Εξάρτημα;




Η απόδοση, δυστυχώς, δεν είναι καθιερωμένη. Δεν θα το άνοιγα το νήμα, αν ήταν.

Το «προϊόν» είναι ευρύτατος όρος (κι υπηρεσίες περιλαμβάνει και φυσικά χεράκι-χεράκι με το «αγαθό») και το στεντ δεν είναι ούτε «όργανο», ούτε «εξάρτημα». Είναι «εργαλείο» με την ευρύτερη έννοια (όπως «ένα νέο/χρήσιμο εργαλείο» είναι και οι μεταφραστικές μνήμες κ.λπ.), σίγουρα, όμως, όχι «χειρουργικό εργαλείο» και σίγουρα όχι «χειρουργικό όργανο». 

Σε πρακτικό επίπεδο, ένα παράδειγμα:
Το «διάταξη» είναι το πλησιέστερο για ένα στεντ, αλλά όταν έχεις άλλο «placement/delivery device» (άλλος όρος που τείνει να καθιερωθεί και είναι άστοχος είναι το «χορήγηση» -σε σχέση με τα στεντ, πάντα) να συνοδεύει το «drug-delivering/delivery device» (το πρώτο τοποθετεί το δεύτερο), πόσες διατάξεις θα χρησιμοποιήσεις; Κι άλλα πολλά τέτοια παραδείγματα.

:)


----------

